# A Digest of My Blunders



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

My reno was actually 2 years ago now. I wanted to bring over the text and pictures from the "other site" before it disappeared and continue to post some current pics. I'm looking for a reel mower again so that should create some good fodder.

----
Aug 12, 2016.
This is the first year with my own lawn to care for. I've been following an organic regimen, mulch mowing and applying BLSC. I'm planning a *** reno for my front and back yard which are only about 700 sq ft each. I'm actually trying a monostand in the front. I've done a lot of reading but I still feel like I'm just scratching the surface. Morph helped me with my soil tests in a thread on Gardenweb before I found this board and seemed to conclude the soil was in good shape.

I would have preferred to have started glypho by now but we're having a birthday party next weekend and I haven't been able to convince the wife to let me kill the lawn before that. That puts me at about September 6th to 8th for dropping seed.

Aug 29, 2016
Scalped









Sep 29, 2016
Seed and Tenacity went down.









Oct 8, 2016
Starting to a few weeds. Most of the weeds never matured I assume because of the Tenacity.









Oct 11, 2016
15 Days after seed down. I started to see the first few blades popping up a couple days ago and now you can actually see a shade of green on the turf from a distance.

























Oct 16, 2016
Day 23








Day 25








Unfortunately, in the back, the yard is getting lots of shade with the low fall sun so about 50% of the turf still hasn't germinated or is just starting. I assume this is due to cooler soil temps in the shade.

June 7, 2017
Next spring the grass was a bit patchy but was green and lush.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks good. Mine is a bit patchy a year after my partial reno. Has it since filled in?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I remember this Reno. It was a late start. I glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Looks good. Mine is a bit patchy a year after my partial reno. Has it since filled in?


Except for one dry spot I'm still trying to fill in it's dense and dark green right now. I have been hitting it hard with fertilizer, and BLSC/Kelp Help this summer. I'll try to add some pics soon.



g-man said:


> I remember this Reno. It was a late start. I glad it worked out for you.


I had forgotten how late it really was until I went back and revisited it. The monostand in front is so good I think I'm going to nuke the back and make it a monostand too at some point. I really want to try bewitched but I'll have to see what kind of cut height it likes.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

The spring picture looks great. I am on my 29 of my kbg reno. I see.a lot of growth but quite a few patches. Did you plug at all in the spring?


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mrotatori said:


> The spring picture looks great. I am on my 29 of my kbg reno. I see.a lot of growth but quite a few patches. Did you plug at all in the spring?


I haven't tried any plugs until just a week or so ago.


----------

